# Found a great source for luremaking wood



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

I bought some Mahogany from a new source today. The price was great so I thought I'd pass it along. Alot of it is perfectly good wood that would have otherwise been thrown away. He has alot of different stuff. His business is called Landfill Lumber. His name is Victor and he can be reached @ [email protected]. Drop him a note he may have some stuff you can use and the price is right.


----------

